# Decimiana bolivari threat pose



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2010)

The new generation of D. bolvari appear to be very defensive.....












The male D. bollivari appear to be much larger than the Acanthops sp.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 27, 2010)

speechless Yen! such stunning specimens! great job! thanks for sharing these awesome pix man.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 27, 2010)

Very cool. Nice colors.


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice pics!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 27, 2010)

I love the texture on that species, looks kind of moldy or something.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2010)

They do look neato Yen!


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2010)

Those are very cool. Great pics Yen.


----------



## massaman (Jun 27, 2010)

my female Rhombodera Longas put on a display as well and worry that one of my females will want to chomp my finger off!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks all!

Here is a short clip of the same female recorded while i was taking pictures of her defensive pose, she just wouldn't calm down....gez. Sorry the clip is blurry (She wouldn't stay still.... so as my shaky hand)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Did u change your hairdo or something Yen? My dog barks at us if we put on a hat or sunglasses, maybe she does not reconize you


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome vid Yen. I like how they rock back and forth.


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang! Great video! What did you do to her?!?! lol


----------



## mantid_mama (Jun 29, 2010)

She is so cute!! It cracks me up that something so small thinks they're SO big. Yeah, you're real scary lil' girl. NOT.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, amazing! The mantids, the photos and the video - top notch!


----------

